# Samba lento con lettere maiuscole!!!

## kattivo

Salve..

Ho un problema nell'utilizzo di Samba nei Client!

Accendendo al server samba da un client, ho notato che molte volte è lento!

Ho scoperto che dipende dalle maiuscole o minuscole del file del collegamento!

ad esempio:

```

\\server\Archivio HD1
```

Accedendo cosi Samba funziona bene!

cosi :

```

\\Server\archivio hd1
```

é almeno 10 volte piu lento del normale!

Questo problema si verifica su tutti i client! Da cosa puo' dipendere? 

Questo è il file di configurazione:

```

localhost ~ # cat /etc/samba/smb.conf

[global]

   workgroup = Server

  netbios name = server

   server string = Samba Server %v

   printcap name = cups

   load printers = yes

   printing = cups

   printer admin = kattivo@digitalsnc.it

   log file = /var/log/samba3/log.%m

   max log size = 50

  log level =5

  map to guest = bad user

   security = user

  encrypt passwords = yes

  smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

  template shell = /bin/bash

#   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

   wins support = yes

   dns proxy = no

#vfs object = vscan-clamav

#vscan-clamav: config-file = /etc/samba/vscan-clamav.conf

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   browseable = no

   writable = yes

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   browseable = no

   guest ok = yes

   writable = no

   printable = yes

   create mode = 0700

   print command = lpr-cups -P %p -o raw %s -r   # using client side printer dri                                      vers.

[print$]

   path = /var/lib/samba/printers

   browseable = yes

   read only = yes

   write list = @adm root

   guest ok = yes

[public]

   path = /usr/somewhere/else/public

   public = yes

   only guest = yes

   writable = yes

   printable = no

[myshare]

   comment = Kattivo private document

   path = /home/%S

   users = %S

   public = no

   writable = yes

   printable = no

   create mask = 0777

[Archivio]

comment = Archivio su Netfinity

browseable = yes

public = yes

create mode = 0766

guest ok = yes

path = /mnt/archivio-locale

writable = yes

[Archivio HD1]

comment = Archivio su IDE 1

browseable = yes

public = yes

create mode = 0766

guest ok = yes

path = /mnt/hd1

writable = yes

[Archivio HD2]

comment = Archivio su IDE 2

browseable = yes

public = yes

create mode = 0766

guest ok = yes

path = /mnt/hd2

writable = yes

```

----------

## .:chrome:.

non vedo quale possa essere il nesso tra le lettere maiuscole e la velocità del collegamento.

anzi, secondo me è impossibile che possa esserci una dipendenza. potrei anche pensare che possa esserci qualcosa se si trattasse di caratteri non appartenenti ad un codepage standard, ma finché si parla di maiuscole e minuscole... secondo me è sicuramente un comportamento casuale

----------

## kattivo

Mah..  io l'unica differenza che ho notato è stata quella! Non riesco ad individuare altre differenze!

----------

## randomaze

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Ho scoperto che dipende dalle maiuscole o minuscole del file del collegamento!
> 
> ad esempio:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Quindi é il contrario del subject del thread. Dovrebbe essere "Samba lento con le lettere minuscole".

Forse il Samba Team ha deciso di usare le maniere forti per insegnare il case sensitive agli utenti windows   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kattivo

Mi sembra una cosa assurda.. comunque ho fatto una prova, ho condiviso il mio pc con lo stesso smb.conf. da lo stesso sintomo..  :Sad:  pero' non so cosa modificare, per farlo andare bene ! non riesco a trovare niente.. !

----------

## flocchini

stupidaggine: non gli danno fastidio i "#" come commento? mi pare che nella config di samba i commenti andassero indicati con ";"...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> stupidaggine: non gli danno fastidio i "#" come commento? mi pare che nella config di samba i commenti andassero indicati con ";"...

 

sono uguali. e se dessero fastidio verrebbe restituito errore all'avvio del server

come al solito io consiglierei una letture della guida ufficiale e una buona controllata ai log. non è possibile che non venga loggato niente

----------

## flocchini

a me qualche versione fa lo faceva senza restituire nulla all'avvio, incasinava l'autenticazione su user piuttosto che su share. Non sapendo quale versione ha lui l'ho buttata la', credo che la versione incriminata fosse la 3.0.10, poi non sono andato in fondo alla questione. Cmq buono a sapersi se sono diventati equivalenti  :Wink: 

----------

## klaimath

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Salve..
> 
> Ho un problema nell'utilizzo di Samba nei Client!
> 
> ... cut ...
> ...

 

Dunque per prima cosa spero che tu non abbia fatto questo post dopo una caraffa di Spritz al Tokay o in un qualche bar in piazza dei Signori o zone limitrofe   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Venendo al nocciolo del problema la velocità di autenticazione era un problema che affliggeva samba alcune versioni fa, diciamo un 4 anni fa, quasi sempre nelle versioni precompilate da SuSE ma anche Red Hat mi diede problemi. 

A suo tempo risolsi per errore e per caso compilando samba e i supporti per fs e mappe caratteri direttamente nel kernel e non come moduli. 

Nello specifico oltre al supporto per samba dovresti rendere monolitici anche:

<*>   Codepage 850 (Europe)

<*>   NLS ISO 8859-2  (Latin 2; Slavic/Central European Languages) 

<*>   NLS ISO 8859-15 (Latin 9; Western European Languages with Euro)

Quando trovai sto problema la rete che amministravo contava 12pc e 40mc e tutti avevano lo stesso problema, anche appletalk dava questo problema.

Magari è un caso ma cmq farei una prova anche perchè il tuo file di configurazione mi pare eccellente.

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## kattivo

Mah.. la cosa strana è che me lo fa per l'accesso di ogni cartella... ora ho messo una scheda enthernet gigabit per vedere se era per caso un errore di scheda di rete..(latenze..) ma niente.. ! è proprio un errore di kernel o configurazione! ho disattivato anche il Fw ..ma nada! boh ..  esiste per caso qualche patch per il kernel, per perfezzionare l'utilizzo di samba? ( lo chiedo perchè l'avevo letto qualche mese fa, non so dove..! )

----------

## klaimath

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Mah.. la cosa strana è che me lo fa per l'accesso di ogni cartella... ora ho messo una scheda enthernet gigabit per vedere se era per caso un errore di scheda di rete..(latenze..) ma niente.. ! è proprio un errore di kernel o configurazione! ho disattivato anche il Fw ..ma nada! boh ..  esiste per caso qualche patch per il kernel, per perfezzionare l'utilizzo di samba? ( lo chiedo perchè l'avevo letto qualche mese fa, non so dove..! )

 

Non saprei. Quando ho riscontrato questi problemi il server aveva su una SuSE ... non vorrei dire una bestialità ma 4 o giù di li ... e li ho risolti per caso nel modo che ti ho detto. Circa un mese dopo con la complicità di un hd difettoso, un cd di installazione SuSE rigato e inutilizzabile, poca voglia di fare l'installazione via rete e la necessità di installare un controllerer raid mi trovai a rifare il server da 0 e decisi di usare Slackware che però non mi diede questo tipo di problemi.

Questa mattina ho messo samba qua in casa e l'ho fatto partire con il tuo file di configurazione, adattandolo solo un pò ai miei pc, senza il minimo problema di latenza. Ti posto la mia configurazione nel caso possa esserti utile.

Versione di Samba

3.0.22-r2

Kernel:

2.6.17-gentoo 

Configurazione del Kernel

- Supporto per Samba compilato staticamente.

   <*> SMB file system support (to mount Windows shares etc.)                               

   [*]   Use a default NLS 

   (cp850) Default Remote NLS Option

- Supporto scheda di rete compilato come modulo 

   Realtek 8139 (modulo 8139too)

- Supporto linguaggi compilato come modulo.

   <m> Codepage 850 (Europe) 

   <m> NLS ISO 8859-2 (Latin 2; Slavic/Central European Languages) 

   <m> NLS ISO 8859-15 (Latin 9; Western European Languages with Euro) 

Composizione della rete di prova

1 linux box

1 portatile con installato WinXP Home 

2 pc fissi

1 stampante EpsonStylus C62 usb collegata alla linux box e condivisa in rete

Problemi riscontrati

Non ho riscontrato particolari problemi e/o rallentamenti se non il portatile che faticava un pò a connettersi a Samba usando la pcmcia (sia con le lettere minuscole che maiuscole) se la scheda di rete interna era attiva.

Ho risolto disattivando completamente la scheda di rete interna dal bios (altra Realtek 8139) e riavviando XP in modo da fargli leggere solamente la pcmcia.

Spero di averti aiutato in qualche modo.

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## kattivo

Ho portato le modifiche al kernel! e pultroppo.. non mi ha risolto il problema! l'unica differenza tra la mia configurazione e la tua, credo che sia che io ho compilato la scheda di rete come kernel, e te come modulo! puo' essere cio' a darmi sti problemi? io penso di no!

----------

## klaimath

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Ho portato le modifiche al kernel! e pultroppo.. non mi ha risolto il problema! l'unica differenza tra la mia configurazione e la tua, credo che sia che io ho compilato la scheda di rete come kernel, e te come modulo! puo' essere cio' a darmi sti problemi? io penso di no!

 

Non lo penso neanche io e in ogni caso ti ci vuol poco a controllare  :Smile: 

Credo che a sto punto dovresti postare il problema sul bugtrack (o come si chiama dato che non l'ho mai usato) di Samba in modo da ricevere aiuto dagli stessi sviluppatori.

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## xdarma

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> Credo che a sto punto dovresti postare il problema sul bugtrack (o come si chiama dato che non l'ho mai usato) di Samba in modo da ricevere aiuto dagli stessi sviluppatori.

 

Beh, dai; prima di postare bug di samba a vanvera considera il "soggetto" e fai fare qualche controllo:

 *Quote:*   

> \\server\Archivio HD1

 

non è tutto maiuscolo, e

 *Quote:*   

> \\Server\\archivio hd1

 

non è tutto minuscolo.

Quindi, se possibile, prima bisognerebbe chiarire il nome del server e della condivisione impostate su windows stesso e riprovare con tutto minuscolo e/o TUTTO MAIUSCOLO.

Ma magari sono io che sbaglio a considerare il nome del server come parte integrante del nome della condivisione.

Comunque proseguiamo su man smb.conf, dove esiste una sezione dedicata al name mangling con queste opzioni:

 *Quote:*   

> case sensitive = yes/no/auto
> 
> default case = upper/lower
> 
> preserve case = yes/no
> ...

 

Addirittura sembra che:

 *Quote:*   

> case sensitive = yes/no/auto
> 
>  controls whether filenames are case sensitive. If they aren't, Samba must do a filename search and match on passed names.

 

E' pur sempre un indizio.

Personalmente nel mio smb.conf ho impostato solo:

preserve case = yes

short preserve case = yes

e "funzionicchia", ma fai fare qualche prova con valori a caso, visti i problemi "esotici" che regolarmente capitano solo a persone "esotiche", è più facile azzeccarla sparando a caso che ragionandoci sopra  ;-)

In bocca al lupo, quello buono ovviamente  :-D

----------

## kattivo

Ho capito dove era l'errore nel file di Conf! 

```

[global]

   workgroup = Server

  netbios name = server

   server string = Samba Server %v

   printcap name = cups

   load printers = yes

```

Secondo riga! Quella "S" maiuscola del workgroup mandava in tilt tutto! facendo dal client "esegui: \\server" non aveva problema.. ma creando il collegamento.. che veniva naturalmente creato con il percorso " \\Server\archivio hd1 " mandava tutto in tilt! Una monata naturalmente

----------

